# turkey terror broadheads



## Double-Lung1 (Mar 10, 2009)

Hey I shot a turkey with these last year at 25yards and it sounded that I hit it with a baseball bat, Dropped in it tracks. Hope that helps ya I will be useing them this year also.


----------



## bigbuckkiller92 (Mar 19, 2009)

thank you i was just wonderin because i just bought some and wasnt real sure about them do they allow a pass thru


----------



## Double-Lung1 (Mar 10, 2009)

they didn't for me went in about 5 inches and made a real nasty.:thumbs_up


----------

